# The Poverty Rig Thread



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

Inspired by a cheap Christmas present and an ongoing conversation with a friend that loves cheap gear, show me your stuff. Whatever you have that didn't cost an arm and a leg that surprised you, really. Got a $15 distortion pedal that slays? Show me. Cheap guitar? I wanna see it. 

This is a lacking iPhone vid I just did using a Peavey Bandit, a Boss SD-1 and a $20 guitar I got from a guy on here....sounds terrible on the vid, but sick as hell in the room and I've been having a blast with what amounts to about $200 in gear.



Show me your stuff.....clips and vids appreciated, and whatever you used to do it with. Show me your poverty rig!

EDIT: this is all in good fun....I don't mean to poke fun at anyone's rig, certainly with what I'm rocking lately...all I want is your cheap gear that surprised you story. No offense intended to anyone. 

*I'd just really like a thread around here for guys that might need some help finding cheap gear that sounds good....we have thousands of threads on 5153s, but nothing really for dudes on a serious budget.*


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a poverty practice rig does... that count?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

.... yeah it does, whatcha got? Show me.


----------



## icos211 (Jan 11, 2015)

LePou Plugins

^Source of my ultimate poverty rig. 100% free sims & impulses.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

icos211 said:


> LePou Plugins
> 
> ^Source of my ultimate poverty rig. 100% free sims & impulses.


 
I use that stuff too! Those sims sound just badass....even better than some I've paid for. You got a clip?


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 11, 2015)

Up until I got an Axe FX II a few months back, I used a Line 6 TonePort DI for about 5 or 6 years. I got it for $100 when MusiciansFriend was clearing them out... came with PodFarm plugin (then called GearBox), and all PodXT models and model packs. Hell of a deal for $100, and my main amp for bedroom playing for years. I even used it as an interface for recording other stuff since the software also includes mic pre sims. 

All the recordings in my signature are done with it since I've been too lazy to record anything new.


----------



## Abaddon9112 (Jan 11, 2015)

I live for cheap, ghetto rigs. Don't have any pics, but right now I'm running

Boss TU-2 tuner(used)->Dunlop Cry Baby from Hell (used)-> stock Boss MD-2 Mega Distortion-> Rocktron HUSH pedal (used)-> ART Tube MP Studio mic pre->Crown XLS1000 power amp-> B-52 4x12 cab. 

I'll switch out the MD-2 for other dirt pedals occasionally. The mic preamp is just for boosting the signal from the pedals up to line level.

I've pretty much always played the cheapest stuff I can get. I use free amp sims and a POD 2.0 as well for recording. Every piece of gear has a good tone in it, somewhere.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> .... yeah it does, whatcha got? Show me.



That lil guy. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/283022-random-nad.html


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Jan 11, 2015)

Lol, you and your damn Peavey Bandit! 

Awesome thread. 

Through high school and college I had an $80 Les Paul Jr. running through my trusty Digitech RP300 and a Peavey Bandit. It was great for bedroom jams.

I miss that RP300, too. It had amp and cab Sims. I drove all that stuff to Georgia and had to fly back without


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 11, 2015)

Back in the 90's I had a bass rig that consisted of a Zoom 506, a Marshall Mosfet Lead 100 head (that I later traded for an 8100 Valvestate) and a Peavey open back 1x15 cab.

I'd say that the most expensive things I've ever bought were a Spector Rex4 bass, a Randall T2 head, MarkBass LMII and an LTD MHB400. Other than that, 80% of the gear I've bought over the years has been used and less than $500.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Up until I got an Axe FX II a few months back, I used a Line 6 TonePort DI for about 5 or 6 years. I got it for $100 when MusiciansFriend was clearing them out... came with PodFarm plugin (then called GearBox), and all PodXT models and model packs. Hell of a deal for $100, and my main amp for bedroom playing for years. I even used it as an interface for recording other stuff since the software also includes mic pre sims.
> 
> All the recordings in my signature are done with it since I've been too lazy to record anything new.



Jamming some stuff from your sig right now. Badass, man!



Abaddon9112 said:


> I live for cheap, ghetto rigs. Don't have any pics, but right now I'm running
> 
> Boss TU-2 tuner(used)->Dunlop Cry Baby from Hell (used)-> stock Boss MD-2 Mega Distortion-> Rocktron HUSH pedal (used)-> ART Tube MP Studio mic pre->Crown XLS1000 power amp-> B-52 4x12 cab.
> 
> ...



This is the truth. I've owned and or borrowed most of the stuff you listed. The CFH wah is such a badass pedal for what they go for used....I think I got my last one for like $40. Great tones to be had out of everything in your rig, dude.



cwhitey2 said:


> That lil guy.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/283022-random-nad.html




I remember when you got this...I immediately went online to GC to see if they had any more....was jonesing bad for a couple days. If you ever sell it let me know. Awesome poverty rig, yo!



Alex Kenivel said:


> Lol, you and your damn Peavey Bandit!
> 
> Awesome thread.
> 
> Through high school and college I had an $80 Les Paul Jr. running through my trusty Digitech RP300 and a Peavey Bandit. It was great for bedroom jams.



I can't help it, dude...I've been jamming this thing for a couple weeks and it puts a huge smile on my face every time I light it up. $80 LPJ/multifx/Bandit totally counts! Welcome to Club Cheapass!


----------



## smucarolina (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys...you can easily put together a bad ass stack for under $600. I have seen randall t2's for $300 on guitarcenter used section. 

If you are broke but need gear...browse the price drops on GC. It is the only thing that place is worth for...cheap used gear they can't sell.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 11, 2015)

smucarolina said:


> Guys...you can easily put together a bad ass stack for under $600. I have seen randall t2's for $300 on guitarcenter used section.
> 
> If you are broke but need gear...browse the price drops on GC. It is the only thing that place is worth for...cheap used gear they can't sell.



This is the one point a lot of people miss. Those of us that DON'T live in the US, can't get these GC & MF "deals". The city I live in has 2 guitar shops and they're both owned by the same company. Other than that, the only other place to get music gear is at shifty pawn shops and online buy/sell ads where most ask for about 10% less of what it sells for new if it's worth buying at all.

I can't remember the last time I went into a music shop and saw ANYTHING other than Marshall, Fender, Mesa or Orange. Getting stuff on E-Bay is almost as bad because if it's from the States, not only is the shipping high, import/duty fees and low exchange rates add even more. 

So essentially, if you live in the US, yes you CAN get a rig for under $600 but elsewhere, it's a completely different story.


----------



## ridner (Jan 11, 2015)

here is my $300 poor man's rig: Bugera 6262 Head and Marshall 8412 Cab


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

smucarolina said:


> Guys...you can easily put together a bad ass stack for under $600. I have seen randall t2's for $300 on guitarcenter used section.
> 
> If you are broke but need gear...browse the price drops on GC. It is the only thing that place is worth for...cheap used gear they can't sell.



Heard that...all over the place for this stuff. But I can't use a stack where I live, so my poverty rig is lower power.



Spinedriver said:


> This is the one point a lot of people miss. Those of us that DON'T live in the US, can't get these GC & MF "deals". The city I live in has 2 guitar shops and they're both owned by the same company. Other than that, the only other place to get music gear is at shifty pawn shops and online buy/sell ads where most ask for about 10% less of what it sells for new if it's worth buying at all.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I went into a music shop and saw ANYTHING other than Marshall, Fender, Mesa or Orange. Getting stuff on E-Bay is almost as bad because if it's from the States, not only is the shipping high, import/duty fees and low exchange rates add even more.
> 
> So essentially, if you live in the US, yes you CAN get a rig for under $600 but elsewhere, it's a completely different story.



Good point, man. Also, thought it'd be nice in this thread for guys looking for different budgets and stuff to see what kind of tones you can get with cheaper stuff. 

I actually had a friend in your neck of the woods buy an ESP from GC, ship it to me, and then I shipped it to him. Sounds like a hassle, but it saved him around $1,000 on a used Eclipse. 



ridner said:


> here is my $300 poor man's rig: Bugera 6262 Head and Marshall 8412 Cab



Where's your clip, sucker!


----------



## Shask (Jan 11, 2015)

I said it before, but I remember I bought on of those Transtube Bandits for about $400 new back around 1999. Your posts kind of make me want to track one down!

I dont really have any extra poverty gear at the moment! I sold most of the extra stuff awhile back. I still have a modded Metal Zone


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 11, 2015)

Totally counts dude! 6 Bandits on GC used for $99, sir.


----------



## smucarolina (Jan 11, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> This is the one point a lot of people miss. Those of us that DON'T live in the US, can't get these GC & MF "deals". The city I live in has 2 guitar shops and they're both owned by the same company. Other than that, the only other place to get music gear is at shifty pawn shops and online buy/sell ads where most ask for about 10% less of what it sells for new if it's worth buying at all.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I went into a music shop and saw ANYTHING other than Marshall, Fender, Mesa or Orange. Getting stuff on E-Bay is almost as bad because if it's from the States, not only is the shipping high, import/duty fees and low exchange rates add even more.
> 
> So essentially, if you live in the US, yes you CAN get a rig for under $600 but elsewhere, it's a completely different story.








All jokes aside...sorry man. Wasn't thinking globally. Keep up the good hunt for cheap gear! Yes, he do have the advantage from large corporations like Guitar Center for cheap gear that others do not.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 11, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Good point, man. Also, thought it'd be nice in this thread for guys looking for different budgets and stuff to see what kind of tones you can get with cheaper stuff.
> 
> I actually had a friend in your neck of the woods buy an ESP from GC, ship it to me, and then I shipped it to him. Sounds like a hassle, but it saved him around $1,000 on a used Eclipse.



Ironically, that's how I got my Spector bass. my wife was living in WV at the time (Moundsville) and I got her to buy it from MF (they didn't ship anything to Canada at the time) and then mail it up. A local shop had one for $1,079 or so and MF had it for $700.

It's weird because the local chain does take trade ins but doesn't post anything about them on their website, so if something gets traded in in Toronto, there's no way to buy it from the store here.

I wouldn't half mind getting a small-ish amp like a Bandit because aside from bass being my primary weapon of choice, I don't have many sources for my guitar. I still have my Mosvalve power amp kicking around but no cab for it other than my 4x10 bass cab (which sounds HORRIBLE with a guitar). Other than that, it's a Gibson G-20 combo amp that my step-dad got for me for $20 back in '88 and a pair of Fostex monitors & AT headphones to use with my Pod X3/GSP combo.


----------



## Shask (Jan 11, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Totally counts dude! 6 Bandits on GC used for $99, sir.



The Transtube Bandit is a very special one  Not just any bandit will do.


Well, if you want to talk about past gear..... lol.

I never had a normal rig for years after I started playing. I always ended up with the weirdest gear. In high school I played a DOD Death Metal pedal into a Digitech rack poweramp into a vertical 212 cab! Later I upgraded to a Zoom 3030 pedal! lol. Earlier in high school I had a DOD Thrash Metal pedal into a Boss GE-7 into some little cheap combo amp.

In college I used a Boss GX-700 or Rocktron Chameleon into my home stereo. I also had a Peavey Profex II and Marshall Valvestate 8004 power amp setup for awhile. It wasn't until my 3rd year of college when I bought the Bandit did I ever have a standard amp. Even after that though I always had lots of rack gear. Boss VF-1 into a Mosvalve power amp was one of those! Peavey Rockmasters, Mesa Studio Preamps, Sansamp PSA-1's, ADA MP-1s.... This is when I started having money and buying all kinds of random rack gear.


You guys got it easy now with your Line 6 and VST Plugins, lol.


----------



## BornToLooze (Jan 11, 2015)

So far I've had a Peavey Rage and Bandit (both of which had a Boss metalcore in front of it, because, metalcore.) Right now I'm using a POD HD300, that honestly, I like it more than the Axefx I used to have.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 11, 2015)

My super secret other practice rig is a H&K Vortex (with a metal master pedal of course) into a Randall 412 with seventy80s. Cost me a Samick guitar I hated. Win win.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jan 11, 2015)

Are you looking for a rig you can gig with or just something that sounds good at home? I paid a total of $615 for my Peavey Rockmaster, Classic 60/60 power amp, and Fender HM4-12B cab. Even though the cab was on the cheap end, it sounds great, made with solid, 3/4" plywood and built like a tank, heavy too. It has according to an email I sent to Fender "[FONT=&quot]Fender Special Design 8 Ohm, 75 Watt Speakers". Whatever that means. All I know is that I've owned it for [FONT=&quot]about 17 years and [FONT=&quot]it sounds great with a few different rigs I've run through it over the years.[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]I'm very happy with my rig, cab included. I know from personal experience both from guitar amps, and from building high end car audio systems with [FONT=&quot]very high powered subwoofers t[/FONT][/FONT]hat the build quality and stiffn[FONT=&quot]ess[/FONT] of a[FONT=&quot] speaker enclosure can make or break a syste[FONT=&quot]m.[/FONT][/FONT] I also happen to own this cheap ass Crate 4x12 that basically just [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]collects[/FONT] dust and [FONT=&quot]I've yet to hear a rig that didn't sound like [FONT=&quot]shit when run [FONT=&quot]through it.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] I've owned single car audio subwoofers [FONT=&quot]where one speaker outweighs that thin[FONT=&quot], shitty particle board piece of garbage. So don't buy a cheap cab([FONT=&quot]unless o[FONT=&quot]f cour[FONT=&quot]se it's something decent that you get a great deal on)[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT], you'll regret it.[/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## beerandbeards (Jan 11, 2015)

I have a Peavey Bandit 112 (transtube with sheffield speaker) and I could connect my Peavey XXL 412 to it i suppose. I bought the Bandit for 100 bucks off craigslist and the XXL for 100 from GC... creating a 200 dollar rig, right?


Otherwise I have a Randall RD 45 ($600)


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2015)

I do most of my playing these days on either a digitech rp250 -> pc speakers or a Boss SD-1 -> Carvin SX100 combo. Each "rig" was about $150.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 12, 2015)

My head and cab is either a Fender Vibro Champ XD ($150 new when I got it), or a Jet City 20 watt head into either an old Peavey Valveking 1x12 combo that had a busted transformer I turned into a 1x12 cabinet ($300 I think is what my folks paid for it,would've costed close to that to get the transformer fixed), or a Peavey XXX 4x12 ($250). 

It works well. Since both of my Peavey cabs have similar speakers, going from the 1x12 to the 4x12 is easy as far as dialing in tones goes, and they both sound good for their respective situations. I'm happy


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanatopsis said:


> Are you looking for a rig you can gig with or just something that sounds good at home? I paid a total of $615 for my Peavey Rockmaster, Classic 60/60 power amp, and Fender HM4-12B cab. Even though the cab was on the cheap end, it sounds great, made with solid, 3/4" plywood and built like a tank, heavy too. It has according to an email I sent to Fender "[FONT=&quot]Fender Special Design 8 Ohm, 75 Watt Speakers". Whatever that means. All I know is that I've owned it for [FONT=&quot]about 17 years and [FONT=&quot]it sounds great with a few different rigs I've run through it over the years.[/FONT][/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I'm very happy with my rig, cab included. I know from personal experience both from guitar amps, and from building high end car audio systems with [FONT=&quot]very high powered subwoofers t[/FONT][/FONT]hat the build quality and stiffn[FONT=&quot]ess[/FONT] of a[FONT=&quot] speaker enclosure can make or break a syste[FONT=&quot]m.[/FONT][/FONT] I also happen to own this cheap ass Crate 4x12 that basically just [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]collects[/FONT] dust and [FONT=&quot]I've yet to hear a rig that didn't sound like [FONT=&quot]shit when run [FONT=&quot]through it.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] I've owned single car audio subwoofers [FONT=&quot]where one speaker outweighs that thin[FONT=&quot], shitty particle board piece of garbage. So don't buy a cheap cab([FONT=&quot]unless o[FONT=&quot]f cour[FONT=&quot]se it's something decent that you get a great deal on)[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT], you'll regret it.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [/FONT]



Not looking for a rig at all, but thanks for the advice. This is more a thread for guys to check out stuff on a budget....I got some cheap stuff for Xmas and have been having a blast rocking it for some beastly metal tones and figured I'd see what else is out there that guys are using, so there's be a thread for cheap rigs that sound good.



beerandbeards said:


> I have a Peavey Bandit 112 (transtube with sheffield speaker) and I could connect my Peavey XXL 412 to it i suppose. I bought the Bandit for 100 bucks off craigslist and the XXL for 100 from GC... creating a 200 dollar rig, right?
> 
> 
> Otherwise I have a Randall RD 45 ($600)



Transtube is what I have in the OP...these things kick so much ass for what they go for used. I love this amp. You're totally in Club Cheapass, mang.



troyguitar said:


> I do most of my playing these days on either a digitech rp250 -> pc speakers or a Boss SD-1 -> Carvin SX100 combo. Each "rig" was about $150.



You're in, dude. Tell me about the Carvin SX.....price?



scottro202 said:


> My head and cab is either a Fender Vibro Champ XD ($150 new when I got it), or a Jet City 20 watt head into either an old Peavey Valveking 1x12 combo that had a busted transformer I turned into a 1x12 cabinet ($300 I think is what my folks paid for it,would've costed close to that to get the transformer fixed), or a Peavey XXX 4x12 ($250).
> 
> It works well. Since both of my Peavey cabs have similar speakers, going from the 1x12 to the 4x12 is easy as far as dialing in tones goes, and they both sound good for their respective situations. I'm happy


 
OK, so that's nice...would dig on having numerous cabs around to throw different cheap amps at that have a lot of the same tonal response....would be nice to dial em in for multiple guitars or either amp. Smart setup dude!


----------



## protest (Jan 12, 2015)

I was so close to having something for this thread. I wanted this so bad, but it was broken.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

So how bad is it that I want that thing just for the paintjob?


----------



## protest (Jan 12, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> So how bad is it that I want that thing just for the paintjob?



Why do you think I wanted it? 

I was so bummed when I turned it on and the OD channel didn't work.


----------



## Toshiro (Jan 12, 2015)

$170 shipped off fleabay used, USA made with the footswitch:





Used in this vid.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

protest said:


> Why do you think I wanted it?
> 
> I was so bummed when I turned it on and the OD channel didn't work.


 
Lame...would have been a tasty poverty grab. So cool looking, man. 



Toshiro said:


> $170 shipped off fleabay used, USA made with the footswitch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're in, cause Bandits rule the Poverty Thread. Nice riffing too!


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> You're in, dude. Tell me about the Carvin SX.....price?



It's just a cheap lightweight ss 1x12. Clean channel is fine, gain channel is terrible so I use a pedal. $100 off ebay a few years ago for a USA-made 100w 1x12. It's basically a Bandit that is lighter weight so easier to carry around, weighs all of like 22 lbs or something


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 12, 2015)

I finally got Jamup and Bias. 

Seriously though. I've been jamming a $70 CL amp find (Peavey a your 30) and a cheap Agile Tele I got in on a trade for months. I just recently snagged an Interceptor Pro 727 for a steal on GC used gear ($250).


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 12, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> OK, so that's nice...would dig on having numerous cabs around to throw different cheap amps at that have a lot of the same tonal response....would be nice to dial em in for multiple guitars or either amp. Smart setup dude!



Plus, I like to run stereo a lot, and it's easy, since the 4x12 is stereo and the Fender is a combo. It's either:

Guitar -> Fender Vibro Champ > Peavey (For bigger shows/stages)
--------> Jet city 20 Watt Head > 4x12

or

Guitar -> Fender Vibro Champ
-------> Jet City 20 Watt Head > Peavey 1x12


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> It's just a cheap lightweight ss 1x12. Clean channel is fine, gain channel is terrible so I use a pedal. $100 off ebay a few years ago for a USA-made 100w 1x12. It's basically a Bandit that is lighter weight so easier to carry around, weighs all of like 22 lbs or something



Sounds like it works....I dig the Bandit so I think I'd like this one too...



dedsouth333 said:


> I finally got Jamup and Bias.
> 
> Seriously though. I've been jamming a $70 CL amp find (Peavey a your 30) and a cheap Agile Tele I got in on a trade for months. I just recently snagged an Interceptor Pro 727 for a steal on GC used gear ($250).



I don't think JamUp and BIAS counts because if you're rocking an iPad or iPhone that shit ain't poverty. I get what you're saying though...I used it for over a year when I was ampless. 

Peavey 30 and Agile 7 totally counts though. You're in, broheem.

As an aside, I just said this yesterday but I'll repeat it again. One of my good bros snagged an Agile 7 a while back and the neck on it is fantastic...we both like it better than my 2014 Loomis, no shit. I need some things before then, but I'll end up grabbing one cause for the price point they rule.



scottro202 said:


> Plus, I like to run stereo a lot, and it's easy, since the 4x12 is stereo and the Fender is a combo. It's either:
> 
> Guitar -> Fender Vibro Champ > Peavey (For bigger shows/stages)
> --------> Jet city 20 Watt Head > 4x12
> ...



Dude this is pro level poverty jamming. You've got this DOWN. I'd like to hear this rig, you got any clips?


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 12, 2015)

Fender Roc Pro is an old gem available cheap used when you can find them, it was Yngwie's choice of amp for his clinics and orchestra shows in the 90's.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Jan 12, 2015)

I actually stopped rocking a Poverty Rig the summer of 2013, but up until then, I was using an Ibanez Weeping Demon Wah ($60), a Zoom 510 Dual Power Driver ($10) and a Digitech RP50 ($50) into a Peavey Stereo Chorus 212 ($200) for a while, and eventually replaced the pedals with an old Rackmount POD Pro and FBV Shortboard ($230 in total) before trading the POD and amp for a 6505+ combo.

I do sorta wanna get back into this sorta stuff, tho, it was extremely fun to find cheap fun gear. I got an Epiphone Explorer GT after christmas I have tuned AAAEAE for $175-ish all said and done, and it is a blast. I definitely want to pick up a Transtube Peavey Bandit, and grab a second SD-1 for a rig at my girlfriend's house.


----------



## Mvotre (Jan 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuCpjs_UyMg

this, into a Parker PDF70 with pickup swap 

at the moment i'm just playing with phones, and it works fine for this.


----------



## dedsouth333 (Jan 12, 2015)

Well I only mentioned Jamup/Bias since technically you snag a used iPod Touch for cheap and use that if need be. Haha

On the subject of the Agile 7s: I'm in love with mine. It may very well be my favorite 7 to date. Even with the Floyd (which I normally despise) and it being in horrific need of a setup. Definitely the most comfy neck I've played on a 7 so far.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2015)

My previous rig, an Ibby TBX150H + Peavey 412MS, was pretty damn cheap. I got it for like $300 total and sold it off for $150 because of all the abuse it took.  I quite liked the head, but the cab was meh since the stock Peavey speakers blew, IMO. 

Got my eye on a used Peavey Vypyr VIP2/3 so I can rejoin the poverty rig club.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

dedsouth333 said:


> Well I only mentioned Jamup/Bias since technically you snag a used iPod Touch for cheap and use that if need be. Haha
> 
> On the subject of the Agile 7s: I'm in love with mine. It may very well be my favorite 7 to date. Even with the Floyd (which I normally despise) and it being in horrific need of a setup. Definitely the most comfy neck I've played on a 7 so far.


 
Seriously dude...his has a Floyd too, which I also mostly hate except for on certain guitars. Don't even care about this one, and it
s surprising as hell to me. I always thought because of the prices that Agiles were poverty junk, and this one shocked me.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> My previous rig, an Ibby TBX150H + Peavey 412MS, was pretty damn cheap. I got it for like $300 total and sold it off for $150 because of all the abuse it took.  I quite liked the head, but the cab was meh since the stock Peavey speakers blew, IMO.
> 
> Got my eye on a used Peavey Vypyr VIP2/3 so I can rejoin the poverty rig club.


 
Nice, hurry up and join Club Cheapass!


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 12, 2015)

I don't have pics anymore, but I found a Crate Shockwave and matching 412 w/ 70-80s in it for $280 on CL and got it for $250. It was basically new. Sold the 70-80s for $200 and loaded it with Texas Heats for $180, used it for about 6 months, then sold the half stack for $350.

I now have a like new Vypyr Tube 120H from GC for $300, and a H&K WarpT 412 wV30s and Hot100s that was $250, also from GC that just need some cleaning. Wicked rig for under $600.

They get the 30w Vypyr heads in all the time for around $100, you can match them with a decent 412 or just get the 30w combo, can't beat their value.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 12, 2015)

What's wrong with the Bandit? There's nothing to be ashamed about it!

My poor man's rig, as mentioned on my sig:





Don't worry, the guitar was not placed permanently in front of the heater. It was just there for the shot. Besides, the heater was infrared which is actually good for wooden stuff.

Washburn WI66V
Ibanez RG7321 (Gibraltar bridge version)
Boss GT6
Boss RC20XL
Peavey Bandit (red stripe and made in USA!)

I jam with my son who as a cheapo Simmons electronic drums. I record my stuff on the cheap Magix Music Maker and Magix Music Studio. So what if it is cheap? It works anyway!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 12, 2015)

Not ragging on it being cheap at all, man. The point is that it's cheap and sounds great doing it. I'd rock your rig all day.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Jan 13, 2015)

My poverty rig at present, Engl e530 -> Behringer V-amp 3. Total, roughly $750. Slash the price in half if you count me using this also as a bass rig with different settings.

My story behind this rig: I dreamed of owning the e530 for a long time. To keep the e530 backstory relatively short, I finally got it early last year, was proud of myself, and planned a non-poverty rig around it. Later in the year, I traded it in to a local store for full live gear (head + cabinet) on short notice for a gig. Then situations happened and suddenly I found myself not playing live anytime in the foreseen future. I did realize I miss my e530 sorely, saw mine for sale at said local store for lower than I expected, so I traded in that live gear and pretty much all my unused gear to get it back, and now the e530 is a staple part of my chain.

I've had the V-amp 3 for a few years now and have used it on and off. The more I played the e530 on its own, the more I realized I miss the full amp feel of preamp, power amp, and cabinet, yet I have no funds to do anything about it. Lo and behold, I glanced upon the V-amp and started thinking what if I ran the instrument out of the e530 into a clean amp model on the V-amp for that extra "something" in the chain. After tweaking, I've settled on the Tube Preamp patch plus cabinet to taste.

Definitely an eccentric rig, but this is the best dollar-for-dollar rig I've played especially given my current needs. The most important thing for me right now is practicing without mentally pissing over a perceived lack of quality gear, and this fits the bill like a plush wallet.


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 13, 2015)

Line 6 Spider(Used)>Presonus Audiobox(used) with the occasional Danelectro Fab OD & Chorus Pedals & MXR 6 band EQ (used) and all but 1 of my guitars I bought used & for less than half of the usual price. I'm great at getting things dirt cheap


----------



## MoJoToJo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is this poverty enough 
Hotone Heart Attack
Flashback delay
Ampeg 1x12
AM Standard Strat/Dimarzio rails.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2015)

...and a lot of the time, I barely use the cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Nice, hurry up and join Club Cheapass!



I wanna but life shit comes first.  It actually impressed me. It was nearly on-par with the 5150 2x12 I tried, with a bit of a tighter sound. 



vick1000 said:


> They get the 30w Vypyr heads in all the time for around $100, you can match them with a decent 412 or just get the 30w combo, can't beat their value.



Was thinking about getting the VIP3 and converting it to a head just so I can run it into a 2x12 or 4x12.


----------



## vick1000 (Jan 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I wanna but life shit comes first.  It actually impressed me. It was nearly on-par with the 5150 2x12 I tried, with a bit of a tighter sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Was thinking about getting the VIP3 and converting it to a head just so I can run it into a 2x12 or 4x12.


 
The original Vypyrs are better IMO, the VIPs are pretty bland in models, and seem to have more issues.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

I disagree. The VIP sounded a lot better, IMO. Also had a even better built-in noise gate. Me and someone else that tried the VIP were surprised at how responsive the gate was, almost though the amp was miraculously noiseless. 

Wish they kept the Recto and Diezel sims, though. Not a huge Diezel fan, but there's those moments where I wanna go all Adam Jones up in this hizzy. Oh well, the 6534+ and XXX models were pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

MoJoToJo said:


> Is this poverty enough
> Hotone Heart Attack
> Flashback delay
> Ampeg 1x12
> AM Standard Strat/Dimarzio rails.



Totally poverty enough...I want that cab!


----------



## Ulvhedin (Jan 13, 2015)

Downgraded from an axefx ultra to a pod hd bean, which wasn't really because of economical reasons, but more based on what I really needed. 

Also downgraded from Strymon Timeline to a Elcap.

Sorry, this wasn't much of a post on cheap gear, but rather on downgrading. 

Still got a mountain of tube-amps tho, but that's not relevant.


----------



## chassless (Jan 13, 2015)

you would be amazed at how versatile this combination can be. i almost prefer it to my IRT Studio -> 2x12, which is about more than 3 times more expensive. you should be able to get these two little monsters for no more than 350$ together.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

Massive fun in here guys....thanks for getting into the spirit and showing what's cheap and sounds good. Whole point of the thread.


----------



## protest (Jan 13, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Massive fun in here guys....thanks for getting into the spirit and showing what's cheap and sounds good. Whole point of the thread.



I wonder what this thread would look like on RT?

hmm.....


----------



## WarMachine (Jan 13, 2015)

protest said:


> I wonder what this thread would look like on RT?
> 
> hmm.....


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

protest said:


> I wonder what this thread would look like on RT?
> 
> hmm.....



Exactly why I didn't post it on there. Good deals in the classifieds a lot of the time, bunch of old friends over there but 'Poverty Rig' wouldn't go over well there

I dig this forum a lot as there's a WAY bigger membership, less EVH and a much bigger cross section of gear users.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 13, 2015)

My favorite poverty amp....when working it's super versatile and has some nice sounds to be coaxed out of it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Really wanna hear more about the AT series. Are the comments about it being a mix between a Mesa and Marshall true?


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 13, 2015)

If you only have $50, buy one of these used. Miked up it sounds really good. You could play gigs with it miked if you had to. Ive never used the direct out. It has analog preamp so its like a tiny Peavey Bandit with FX built in. I like the JSX model. To get foot switching, you have to modify it, thats the only real problem.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

Is that a 15w Vypyr? Those sound really good actually...I always have a blast at GC firing one of those Vypyrs up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Especially with the VIP. I keep praising it, but man it smoked the hell out of a lot of amps. I think I even slightly preferred it over the Carvin V3  I'd definitely take it over a Spider or a Fender Mustang.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 13, 2015)

Can't believe I forgot to mention my Marshall Valvestate 8080! Probably since it was never my main rig, I just bought it so I could leave it at my parents house so I had something to play there. 

The original Valvestates (8xxx series) , and the VS series were pretty awesome, though I think Marshall's solidstate/hybrid offering got decidedly less awesome after the VS series. 








I got it for £75 and I run an Arion Tubulator infront of it (cheap TS808 clone that I got for like $15 on musiciansfriend back in college). I actually kind of prefer how the Tubulator sounds over my Bodenhamer Bloody Murder overdrive through this amp, since the Tubulator cuts more bottom end, which works really good with this amp. 


Cutting edge technology from 1991. Excellent metal tones, loud as hell, cheap as chips. It can get some srs early Meshuggah tones with a boost, I really want to try putting an EQ infront to see how much I can tighten the tone in conjunction with an overdrive pedal. They seem to fly under everyone's radar so they can be had really cheap.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

Dude, those are badass.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

You think?

It's pretty much a fact.  It took Marshall 10 years to finally release a proper hybrid/SS amp, and it was tube modeler with software that wasn't even designed them.

But I agree. Those valvestates are


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 13, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Really wanna hear more about the AT series. Are the comments about it being a mix between a Mesa and Marshall true?



I'd lean more Mesa than marshall, I never really got that mid roar that Marshalls get but then again never played it through V30's either which would have helped. Not as good as a dual rec of course, but in that ball park.

The cleans were also more Mesa and very good. One of my favorite features was putting a patch cable in the FX loop and setting the level, giving you a footswitchable and adjustable lead boost along with the 3 separate channels - really made it a useful gigging amp!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Jan 13, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Can't believe I forgot to mention my Marshall Valvestate 8080! Probably since it was never my main rig, I just bought it so I could leave it at my parents house so I had something to play there.
> 
> The original Valvestates (8xxx series) , and the VS series were pretty awesome, though I think Marshall's solidstate/hybrid offering got decidedly less awesome after the VS series.
> 
> ...



I had the stereo combo version of this amp (bichorus 800 i believe it was). It broke down too much but sounded nice!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2015)

Well... Guess the AT100 deserves a looking at then.


----------



## smucarolina (Jan 13, 2015)

protest said:


> I wonder what this thread would look like on RT?
> 
> hmm.....



In 15 years this place will be like Rig-Talk and ninestring.org will be for all the young guns.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 13, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Is that a 15w Vypyr? Those sound really good actually...I always have a blast at GC firing one of those Vypyrs up.



Yes. I actually like the way it sounds better than the Vypyr 30. IMO, the 30watter speaker is not great. Miked up with proximity effect the 15 sounds pretty big and nice harmonics.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 13, 2015)

It's been a long time, but I USED to have a poverty rig  actually, I've had two. 

1. Stock RG5EX1 straight into a Transtube Peavey Bandit  it was my first "real" amp and I played the shit out of it until I sold it to a former bandmate. Killer amps for peanuts, those things  

2. Peavey Valveking and cheap Carvin 2x12. Found the pair for $300 and rocked it for the better part of a year before I sold the Carvin and bought a JCM900 cab for $175 (!!!) I played my first gig with the Valveking/Marshall setup  

Shortly after, I got really crazy with my setup and added a Decimator.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 13, 2015)

I also had a behringer v-ampire head for a few years. Those (and the v-amp in general) were all capable of plenty of decent tones and were super cheap even brand new. I think I paid $199 for the head brand new.


----------



## Shask (Jan 13, 2015)

Damnit now I want a Marshall 8100 also 


I forgot I used to have a VS100H also, I didn't have it long though. I modded it for more gain and bass, and then sold it.


Local Guitar Center actually has a used Crate GX-130C. I thought about checking it out, but didn't have time.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

Always time for poverty dude. Go back and check it out, you might dig it. 

I love that we can have these rigs for less than the cost of a Strymon Timeline or whatever. Cracks me up daily.


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 13, 2015)

I've seen some cheap Marshall valvestate 1x12 combos used too, those are pretty good like VS65R or whatever.

Honestly the MG series is perfectly capable of good tones if you don't turn the bass all the way up and the mids all the way down... same thing with the BOSS metal zone really.


----------



## Thanatopsis (Jan 13, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Not looking for a rig at all


What did you mean by "The poverty Rig Thread" other than a cheap rig?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 13, 2015)

Maybe I took it wrong. I thought you were recommending ME a rig instead of doing it for the whole thread. It's been a weird week and it's only Tuesday. Apologies dude.


----------



## littlebadboy (Jan 13, 2015)

I realized that I have been so cheap on myself... I think I should save and treat myself someday with something not so poverty'ish. I wouldn't mind waiting for years. Hmmmm... how about an Orange MicroTerror and a big cabinet! I heard that it is still awesome driving 'em big cabinets!


----------



## Axewield31 (Jan 13, 2015)

Might not really count as a poverty rig, but Jet City + Harley Benton cab is an amazing combo for the money. A high quality, all tube rig for like $600 new.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 14, 2015)

Shask said:


> Damnit now I want a Marshall 8100 also
> 
> 
> I forgot I used to have a VS100H also, I didn't have it long though. I modded it for more gain and bass, and then sold it.
> ...



Interesting, what mods did you do?


----------



## Shask (Jan 14, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Always time for poverty dude. Go back and check it out, you might dig it.
> 
> I love that we can have these rigs for less than the cost of a Strymon Timeline or whatever. Cracks me up daily.



I think the internet makes it easy for us to obsess having these fancy things because so many people talk about gear more than play. I am guilty of that as well! lol I wouldn't have an Axe-FX II if I didn't want "the best"


But, to be honest, almost anything will work for most people. The difference is not as different as it seems in many cases. Hell, most of what you hear in the studio and on stage is run-of-the-mill standard stuff.


I have some fancy stuff, but I am always wondering if I could find something cheaper and simpler and be happy. My current obession is thinking about grabbing 2 old rack parametric EQs, and running them before and after an amp. That is basically what I do on the Axe-FX. You can make about any sound you want like that as long as your amp is in the ballpark of what you want to hear.


----------



## Shask (Jan 14, 2015)

mnemonic said:


> Interesting, what mods did you do?



It has been so long I dont remember the exact details. We are probably talking 2000-2001 here  I know for gain you change 1 resistor in the preamp. I think it might have been the feedback loop of the first Op-amp. For some reason I think I remember paralleling a resistor to lower the value.

For bass, it was a capacitor in the power amp. I think I remember paralleling a cap to increase the value. 

If you search you might be able to find people talking about it somewhere.

The whole thing is a blur because I think I only had that amp for 3-4 months. I remember when I was done it had the gain of a 5150. I had a 5150 at the same time, and wanted that similar gainy/bassy sound.

I am really thinking about the idea of picking up an 8100. I never had one, and I am sure it is different than the VS100H. So many albums I love used that amp. I think the poweramp section would be good to have also. I had one of those rack mounted 8004 Valvestate poweramps for a few years, and I remember it sounding pretty good. The poweramp might sound good to run things through, like an Axe-FX.


----------



## straymond (Jan 14, 2015)

every single thing, bought second hand


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 14, 2015)

Nice rig, man. Used on gear is the way to go!


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 14, 2015)

Shask said:


> I think the internet makes it easy for us to obsess having these fancy things because so many people talk about gear more than play. I am guilty of that as well! lol I wouldn't have an Axe-FX II if I didn't want "the best"
> 
> 
> But, to be honest, almost anything will work for most people. The difference is not as different as it seems in many cases. Hell, most of what you hear in the studio and on stage is run-of-the-mill standard stuff.
> ...



Its awesome to hear someone who has the axe "come clean". I've heard some great demos of the axe, but I have always thought it was as much the skill of the users as it was the unit itself. I have also heard great sounds come from all the current generation boxes.

My thing, the thing I do to really customize the sound is use multiple mics on the cab in isolation, so I am listening through my studio monitors to what is actually recorded which is different than what you hear in room. One mic is the bass, one is middle/treble. It works great. I use a cheap Peavey cab.

With this setup, the eq on the amp is sufficient, don't need any extra eq.


----------



## redlol (Jan 14, 2015)

I dont even have an amp right now, and i still play every day for a couple hours. I can't wait till i can afford a good amp, because I know the months of playing without one will mean my playing is going to be even better. I think practicing without an amp is a huge benefit, you cant hide your sloppy playing behind a wall of distortion if you dont have an amp.PLus I found my picking to be more precise and economical and I am a better player now than I ever have been I can say with a great deal of confidence; I only got back into playing about 6 months ago after a 3 year break.

Edit- but when I do get an amp, I am going to get something great. Hopefully a mesa mark 3 or 4.


----------



## Shask (Jan 14, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Its awesome to hear someone who has the axe "come clean". I've heard some great demos of the axe, but I have always thought it was as much the skill of the users as it was the unit itself. I have also heard great sounds come from all the current generation boxes.
> 
> My thing, the thing I do to really customize the sound is use multiple mics on the cab in isolation, so I am listening through my studio monitors to what is actually recorded which is different than what you hear in room. One mic is the bass, one is middle/treble. It works great. I use a cheap Peavey cab.
> 
> With this setup, the eq on the amp is sufficient, don't need any extra eq.



I dont know if I would say "come clean". The Axe is an AMAZING unit. I always call it the biggest and best toy box for guitarists today. It can basically do anything you want. It sounds amazing, there is no denying that. Remember that part of the admission paid is the the flexibility. It is not all sound. You can basically route any effect any way you want, and have up to 4 of each. You can have something like 12 EQs. So, it does have a great sound to start with, but there is definitely some skill involved being able to know what to do. People that usually understand it best had analog rigs in the past and knows how components work together.

However, I also say that it is not necessary. I can play a Peavey Rage and sound 90% like I do with the Axe. Maybe it is because I spent years playing "poverty gear" and developing my style. I really only have it because I am getting old, lol. I have spent years buying/selling/trading stuff, and this is just where I am currently am. I still find it hard to justify, but mostly because I am a one sound kind of person. I generally prefer "amp in the room tone", so sometimes it seems funny to run it into my Triple Recto to model the sound of a Recto, lol. But, is is cool because I can run it through a SS power amp, a tube power amp, or studio monitors, or all at once.

Understanding how EQ works, how gain-staging works, and how to sculpt what you want to hear is much more important than having an expensive fancy box. The box is great, yes, but at the same time, it is because I understand EQ and gain, and knowing how to get what I want.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 14, 2015)

I still want the box lol


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 14, 2015)

Shask said:


> . I still find it hard to justify, but mostly because I am a one sound kind of person.
> 
> ...
> Understanding how EQ works, how gain-staging works, and how to sculpt what you want to hear is much more important than having an expensive fancy box. The box is great, yes, but at the same time, it is because I understand EQ and gain, and knowing how to get what I want.



Being honest, I use the same sound 95% of the time. I get some variation by changing pickups or lowering the gain or changing the delay tails. The other 5% of the time I use the clean channel. Sometimes I explore some of the other sounds I can get from the GT100, but I dont actually use them, its mostly just the JSX.

After playing for many years, I have come to the observation that any time spent "programming" gear is wasted time. Back in the early 90s I had a rig with an ADA MP-1, an alesis compressor, and a 31 band EQ that sounded like an amp when played through a stereo. Over the years I have spend alot of time programming and tweaking various devices, never completely happy until I learned how to mic a speaker. I agree that understanding gain staging and EQ is a great benefit.

I can afford an AXE but dont get one because 1) I use the same sound 95% of the time and am completely happy miking my amp 2) Because I have been very impressed with the current generation of "consumer" modellers and amp sims for supplemental tones. 3) Experience has shown me that time spent "programming" a processor or amp sim is wasted as I will always go back to real amps and mics.


----------



## Shask (Jan 14, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> I still want the box lol



Point proved. lol


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Jan 14, 2015)

Right before I got my Schecter and 5150 III, I played metal through a starter-pack squier strat and a Line 6 Spider III for many years. I loved every minute of it.


----------



## Shask (Jan 14, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> Being honest, I use the same sound 95% of the time. I get some variation by changing pickups or lowering the gain or changing the delay tails. The other 5% of the time I use the clean channel. Sometimes I explore some of the other sounds I can get from the GT100, but I dont actually use them, its mostly just the JSX.
> 
> After playing for many years, I have come to the observation that any time spent "programming" gear is wasted time. Back in the early 90s I had a rig with an ADA MP-1, an alesis compressor, and a 31 band EQ that sounded like an amp when played through a stereo. Over the years I have spend alot of time programming and tweaking various devices, never completely happy until I learned how to mic a speaker. I agree that understanding gain staging and EQ is a great benefit.
> 
> I can afford an AXE but dont get one because 1) I use the same sound 95% of the time and am completely happy miking my amp 2) Because I have been very impressed with the current generation of "consumer" modellers and amp sims for supplemental tones. 3) Experience has shown me that time spent "programming" a processor or amp sim is wasted as I will always go back to real amps and mics.



I actually dont mind programming, but always find it funny when I go back and listen to the 10 presets I make, and they all sound the same with varying levels of treble  Admittingly though, one of the best parts about using the Axe is knowing that you have the same gear as many pros. You can find a lot of advice out there from some very smart people.

EQ is SO important. There are actually 2 interesting threads happening right now on FAS. The first is James Hetfield's guitar tech talking about tweaking for live, and the other is about EQ in general. Very interesting reads.

A few words about live sound

500hz question


----------



## Enselmis (Jan 14, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> This is the one point a lot of people miss. Those of us that DON'T live in the US, can't get these GC & MF "deals". The city I live in has 2 guitar shops and they're both owned by the same company. Other than that, the only other place to get music gear is at shifty pawn shops and online buy/sell ads where most ask for about 10% less of what it sells for new if it's worth buying at all.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I went into a music shop and saw ANYTHING other than Marshall, Fender, Mesa or Orange. Getting stuff on E-Bay is almost as bad because if it's from the States, not only is the shipping high, import/duty fees and low exchange rates add even more.
> 
> So essentially, if you live in the US, yes you CAN get a rig for under $600 but elsewhere, it's a completely different story.



Nah man, you can totally order from GC used. Just phone the store up. I got my Deliverance for under a grand from there.


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 14, 2015)

Shask said:


> A few words about live sound



This discussion on EQ reminds me why tweaking with EQ in the guitar signal chain is a bad idea and one of the reasons I dislike "programming".

Amps are designed to sound good on stage. We have to trust that guys like James Brown and Reinhold Bogner know what they are doing. 

When you limit yourself to just using the amp's EQ, you know the sound coming from your amp is gig worthy. Then you use mics (or EQ at the board/DAW) to capture and/or modify it.

When you start out programming a patch to get it "just right", there is no guarantee it will sound good on stage. *The workflow is reversed. *THe patch is programmed to sound good recorded (it may be an idealized "fantasy land" version of a real amp), and you have to modify it to sound good live. Even more programming. And there is never a reference for how it is supposed to sound, because there is no actual amp. So you end up spending countless hours designing a sound and making it work in every context, and most likely trying to imitate a real amplifier that is known to sound good live. 

My thinking is that its still a good idea to start out with a real amp.


----------



## Senior (Jan 14, 2015)

my current rig is :

JS22-7
PODxt bean with FBV2
Peavey Stereo Chorus 212 converted to a head
home built 212, built to Avatar specs (and not even remotely Avatar workmanship) with 2 Jensen JCH12-70s

Got the JS22-7 new for 200
PODxt from eBay with a wonky knob for 50
The Peavey, I have had for 25 years, bought it when it was still a combo with blown speakers at the pawnshop for 35 bux
about 200 in materials for the cab(s) but I built three and sold 2 at a profit
75 bux for the pair of Jensens on eBay. 

This is the rig of a working man with a 3 year old son and a daughter on the way.


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 14, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Dude this is pro level poverty jamming. You've got this DOWN. I'd like to hear this rig, you got any clips?



[SC]https://soundcloud.com/scotty-krieg/the-robbery[/SC]

^I didn't record the guitars in stereo on this one, but it uses all the amps. 

Paul Is Dead < This is a pretty good representation of how it sounds live, this rhythm track was double tracked straight up, Fender on left and Jet City on Right (Or, it could be the other way around I can't remember.)


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 14, 2015)

Shask said:


> It has been so long I dont remember the exact details. We are probably talking 2000-2001 here  I know for gain you change 1 resistor in the preamp. I think it might have been the feedback loop of the first Op-amp. For some reason I think I remember paralleling a resistor to lower the value.
> 
> For bass, it was a capacitor in the power amp. I think I remember paralleling a cap to increase the value.
> 
> ...



Cool! I'm actually pretty happy with the sounds I get from it with an overdrive, and I can't believe I haven't bothered to run my Axe FX II in front of it/in the loop so I could mess around with EQ's... I guess I know what I'm doing this weekend! 

Maybe one day I'll check out some mods.


----------



## ElRay (Jan 14, 2015)

I got a Digitech RP155 and a Crate GFX50 Two-Tone. Didn't buy them at the same time, but I think I spent about $70 on each when I did get them. I got the RP as something I could travel with and use w/ headphones and the Two-Tone, so that both my daughter and I could play easy-peasey at the same time.

Surprisingly, the RP into the CD input on the Two-Tone sounds pretty descent.

Ray


----------



## MoJoToJo (Jan 14, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Totally poverty enough...I want that cab!


I took a punt on buying that 1x12 Ampeg cab brand new off ebay recently & totally glad I did. If you see one for sale grab it very well made & the Celestion loaded is well up to it.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 14, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> This discussion on EQ reminds me why tweaking with EQ in the guitar signal chain is a bad idea and one of the reasons I dislike "programming".
> 
> Amps are designed to sound good on stage. We have to trust that guys like James Brown and Reinhold Bogner know what they are doing.
> 
> ...




Although it's a lot more practical and efficient to use an amp/cab setup when playing live, I think you might be exaggerating in saying that time spent making patches is a "waste of time". For people that no longer play in bands or live in a duplex or apartment where the volume from a "real" amp might not be feasible, making patches for headphones or small monitors are all that's needed. Since the difficulty of trying to balance tones for live play isn't there, it's all a matter of context when you say that messing around with patches is pointless.

I agree though that when starting to learn to play, a small practice amp and maybe a pedal or two is all anyone needs.


----------



## Fretless (Jan 14, 2015)

For a good while before I got my kemper, I ran off a pair of rackmount sansamps. Most of which were paid for by trading in random things I never used.

(I traded my sansamps to my friend in exchange for him building me a custom bass  WIN)


----------



## GoldDragon (Jan 14, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> Although it's a lot more practical and efficient to use an amp/cab setup when playing live, I think you might be exaggerating in saying that time spent making patches is a "waste of time". For people that no longer play in bands or live in a duplex or apartment where the volume from a "real" amp might not be feasible, making patches for headphones or small monitors are all that's needed. Since the difficulty of trying to balance tones for live play isn't there, it's all a matter of context when you say that messing around with patches is pointless.
> 
> I agree though that when starting to learn to play, a small practice amp and maybe a pedal or two is all anyone needs.



When I said "start out" with a real amp, I meant that a rig should be based on a real amp. Its ok to supplement with modelled patches, if you can get them to stand up to the real amp and sound good side by side, then you know its legit.

Honestly, many of the AXE threads/videos I have seen are guys showing off all the high gain models and they sound almost identical. They spend a ton of time deliberating over which filter sounds better, yet they all sound essentially the same. Its a trap.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 15, 2015)

GoldDragon said:


> When I said "start out" with a real amp, I meant that a rig should be based on a real amp. Its ok to supplement with modelled patches, if you can get them to stand up to the real amp and sound good side by side, then you know its legit.
> 
> Honestly, many of the AXE threads/videos I have seen are guys showing off all the high gain models and they sound almost identical. They spend a ton of time deliberating over which filter sounds better, yet they all sound essentially the same. Its a trap.



That makes sense.  I found the tones in the Pod X3 were pretty lackluster until I ran it through my GSP1101 and used some custom IRs and it improved the tone immensely. Overall though, you're right that gain is gain and the biggest difference between amps, modelers, etc... is how it's eq'ed. 

I think the main reason why people go for expensive gear is that a lot of times (but not always), cheaper amps/processors tend to lack clarity or responsiveness in certain frequency ranges. Whereas, the more expensive pieces like the Axe-Fx are much more flexible when trying to tune specific frequencies in & out. You can get pretty much ANY sound you want out of it, it just takes time to sculpt it and I can understand why you'd say it's very time consuming.

When you plug into an amp, there's usually only a couple of knobs and you're either going to like the tone out of it or you won't. All of the 'messing around' is more or less eliminated. My post was just pointing out that since there are many of us that don't play in a band (currently or anymore), like to just sit around and experiment with digital gear. In that sense, making patches is just as fun as playing.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Jan 15, 2015)

Referencing my original post, here's a recording of the Engl e530 -> Behringer V-amp setup I'm using (both guitar and bass), and mixed on the world's most sought after, most glorious sounding speakers ever produced... Logitech S-220 computer speakers, I think purchased for a wallet shattering, kids' college fund defrauding $20.

Hydrogen drums, audacity DAW, quad tracked guitars, guitar needs new strings and a setup, so not professional sounding, but at least it's proof of concept. This thread's actually inspired me to start putting my ideas down without waiting for all new pro gear to show up at my door, so big thanks all! Obviously begs the assumption I'll be upgrading necessary components over time, but here's a start.

(warning, power metal alert)

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## Mvotre (Jan 15, 2015)

i got the "good gear" virus for a long time. Lots of guitars, tube amps, then nice multi-fx. Always the same crappy playing 

then one day I realized that I use maybe 10% of everything. Sold all the guitars and FX, and got a decent guitar (not really a expensive one, since I like the one I tested), and a ridiculous cheap multifx wich fits in a hand. I know the sound is bad comparing to what I had, but right now I'm working on my playing. If it sounds good with cheap gear, it can only be better with good gear  And I properly messed with the guitar now, and I'm aware on how to use the tone and volume knobs, and the basic settings of a pedal to get different sounds.

I would recommend that to everyone. For a time, just use ONE guitar and a simple setup (maybe one amp model and one or two pedals). It really helps open your ears


----------



## troyguitar (Jan 15, 2015)

Mvotre said:


> i got the "good gear" virus for a long time. Lots of guitars, tube amps, then nice multi-fx. Always the same crappy playing
> 
> then one day I realized that I use maybe 10% of everything. Sold all the guitars and FX, and got a decent guitar (not really a expensive one, since I like the one I tested), and a ridiculous cheap multifx wich fits in a hand. I know the sound is bad comparing to what I had, but right now I'm working on my playing. If it sounds good with cheap gear, it can only be better with good gear  And I properly messed with the guitar now, and I'm aware on how to use the tone and volume knobs, and the basic settings of a pedal to get different sounds.
> 
> I would recommend that to everyone. For a time, just use ONE guitar and a simple setup (maybe one amp model and one or two pedals). It really helps open your ears





95% of my playing is on my al-7 and is through my $100 carvin sx-100. Half the time clean, half the time with an overdrive pedal. I haven't changed the settings on the amp or the pedal in months.

Tweaking knobs is time that could be spent actually playing.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> 95% of my playing is on my al-7 and is through my $100 carvin sx-100. Half the time clean, half the time with an overdrive pedal. I haven't changed the settings on the amp or the pedal in months.
> 
> Tweaking knobs is time that could be spent actually playing.



Same here......mostly lately it's either the Transtube Bandit and the Gus G Star I reworked, or something through the GSP1101 I scored for $100. Pretty much set it and forget it for tones....I think I've used the same patch on the GSP for like 2 months straight.


----------



## Jake (Jan 15, 2015)

$80 douglas 7 string that plays okay I suppose as my only 7.





Obviously refinished, need to actually get that crunchlab wired into it unless I get a kiesel racing green Vader then that might be going there.....

Then I have this guy.




With a blown speaker but for the clean stuff is not bad.

Also for when I can't use my axe fx, like right now we have this.









cheap gear can and does sound good a lot of the time. Still want a cheap beater strat to mod the hell out of but Carvin is calling my wallets name.


----------



## ambler3 (Jan 15, 2015)

Jackson JS22-7/Ibanez ART100DX (both stock) into POD HD500x into Magnum 44 Power amp into Harley Benton 2x12 with v30s.

Poverty rig enough or more midway?


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 15, 2015)

Les Paul w/ JB in bridge -> POD XT -> thrift store headphones


----------



## monkeybike (Jan 15, 2015)

MoJoToJo said:


> Is this poverty enough
> Hotone Heart Attack
> Flashback delay
> Ampeg 1x12
> AM Standard Strat/Dimarzio rails.



I bought one of those Heart Attacks too, it's a solid little amp, I was running mine into a Carvin 2x12. I ended up getting another poverty amp to replace it, Ibanez Toneblaster TB100H.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 15, 2015)

ambler3 said:


> Jackson JS22-7/Ibanez ART100DX (both stock) into POD HD500x into Magnum 44 Power amp into Harley Benton 2x12 with v30s.
> 
> Poverty rig enough or more midway?


 
Depends on what forum you're on. Here it's more midway, but on RigTalk you'd be poverty enough that no one would take anything you say seriously. Totally counts, dude. Nice rig on the cheap though, especially if you got the POD used. Dig the Jackson 7? What's the neck like? Thicker, thinner?



monkeysuncle said:


> Les Paul w/ JB in bridge -> POD XT -> thrift store headphones


 
Hell yes....unless it's a vintage LPC or it cost you thousands cause it was brand new...


----------



## MoJoToJo (Jan 16, 2015)

monkeybike said:


> I bought one of those Heart Attacks too, it's a solid little amp, I was running mine into a Carvin 2x12. I ended up getting another poverty amp to replace it, Ibanez Toneblaster TB100H.



The Heart Attack is a killer beast I love the lil' bugger more fun than a lot of amps I own. Gets more use than my Blackstar & I love that toooo!!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 16, 2015)

iPad (bought at a steal because of damaged screen) + JamUp Pro
Griffin Stompbox (to control patch changes)
Carvin PM15a
BOSS TU-3 (birthday present)

That's my recording and live rig, very bare and non-expensive.


----------



## ambler3 (Jan 16, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Depends on what forum you're on. Here it's more midway, but on RigTalk you'd be poverty enough that no one would take anything you say seriously. Totally counts, dude. Nice rig on the cheap though, especially if you got the POD used. Dig the Jackson 7? What's the neck like? Thicker, thinner?
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yes....unless it's a vintage LPC or it cost you thousands cause it was brand new...



Well it was all new actually, though brought in the space of like 2 years or so. Would have home used on the POD, but the fact It's pure digital makes me want a warranty.


----------



## ridner (Jan 16, 2015)

poverty is alive and well in my household for 2015 so far. scored a cab, head, pedal and 2 sets of pups all for under $500


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 16, 2015)

Hell yes....unless it's a vintage LPC or it cost you thousands cause it was brand new...[/QUOTE]

Ha, I wish. Cheap LP with stock Gibson tuners that refuse to stay in tune


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

Sperzels dude. Put em on mine, no issues. $40 used.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

Made a Poverty Move this morning....NAD next week. YEEHAW


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2015)

Did you finally get a Supreme?


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 16, 2015)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did you finally get a Supreme?



Nope, different maker entirely. Not really started out as a poverty move, but the price definitely qualifies it as one. You'll see!


----------



## Albionic (Jan 17, 2015)

my original poverty rig was a 1976 marshall jmp1 with the tolex stripped and replaced with what i can only assume was a plastic car seat cover that i got for £80 i bought 2 un named 1x12 speakers for £100 loaded with celestion g-12's and a marshall drivemaster pedal for my high gain sound that was £56 .I boosted for leads with a pearl eq pedal that cost £40 the guitar i had wad a Japanese bc rich bitch i bought off a friend for £100 as it needed a fret job i had done for £40 

full rig cost £416. My pedals and leads all got stolen after a gig and they were all insured and with some creative bugeting between me and the local music store owner (gave me all quotes for high end leads pedals etc.) I was able to get a better rig.

I still miss the drivemaster though those things go for a lot of cash these days


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 17, 2015)

as a general rule,hotrail strat>dod250>crate 2x12(stolen)
for heavy playing RG7321>TScreamer(missing)>crate head(also stolen)>MG4x12

I use cheap gear when I go out and gig,as thievery is pretty rampant around here.


----------



## UncurableZero (Jan 17, 2015)

My poverty dorm rig:
Ibanez RG321 w/Crunch Lab -> POD XT -> Superlux HD330 headphones (Chinese Beyer dynamic copies I think?)
Sounds pretty good regardless of the price.


----------



## Obstsalat (Jan 19, 2015)

My poverty Rig:

Peavy Vypyr 15 with Fender classic 50s Tele laquer.

saving up for tube amp atm.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 19, 2015)

UncurableZero said:


> My poverty dorm rig:
> Ibanez RG321 w/Crunch Lab -> POD XT -> Superlux HD330 headphones (Chinese Beyer dynamic copies I think?)
> Sounds pretty good regardless of the price.


 
Great tones to be had there, dude. Totally in.



Obstsalat said:


> My poverty Rig:
> 
> Peavy Vypyr 15 with Fender classic 50s Tele laquer.
> 
> saving up for tube amp atm.


 
Dig on the 6505 sim in that amp, man.....and you can't go wrong with a Tele in any way. In!


----------



## ridner (Jan 20, 2015)

the poverty continues:


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

Poverty always does. SS grind action though!


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Jan 20, 2015)

My most poverty rig from Highschool days consisted of:
Squier P-bass
Dod 15watt guitar amp
-headphone jack from Dod to stereo's 1/4 mic input 
80s Electrohome Stereo: 2 floors speakers, amp and eq boxes.

Jammed with guitarist and drummer with this setup for almost a year.
PITA to haul around.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

Dude. Whatever works...better than nothing right? And you got to jam!

Poverty Rig FTW!


----------



## spn_phoenix_92 (Jan 20, 2015)

I currently don't have a single amp so it's Guitar>Digitech Grunge>Audiobox


----------



## scottro202 (Jan 20, 2015)

You know, I've gotten some pretty sweet sounds from just VST plug-ins. Some of the free ones out there are as sophisticted as GuitarRig, etc. I had this one before I had to set my computer to factory settings based on a plexi that was SUPER awesome. Used it to jot down quick ideas and whatnot, and I loved the results  So the chain is Guitar > Audio Interface > DAW


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 20, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I currently don't have a single amp so it's Guitar>Digitech Grunge>Audiobox



Had over a year when an iPad was my only way to jam, dude. You're IN!

Good luck on your album drop tomorrow!


----------



## Absaloms Axe (Jan 24, 2015)

poverty pedalboard


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 24, 2015)

Yussssss


----------



## Shask (Jan 24, 2015)

Weird, I was thinking about the Jackhammer the other day. I was looking to see if they still made that Marshall series.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 25, 2015)

Just had one pass through here. Didn't even try it and a buddy called dibs. Just handed it to him and told him to let me know if he hated it. Dude loves it and I'll never see it again lol.


----------



## Necris (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a handful of amps, they could all fit in this thread but right now the setup I'm using most frequently is :

Homemade Pedals > Trace Elliot Supertramp Custom Tube head > Carvin 2x12

I think all told the set up cost me $450 (not including guitars).

If you don't demand a full tube setup but can't stand Solid State distortion tones the Supertramp Tube heads are a good trade off, they have a 12ax7/ECC83 tube for the gain with a SS power section and can be found for like $150 - 200, they pop up fairly often on Music Go Round and Guitar Center used. Mine is solid, although the face plate has taken to falling off, I'll have to get some new velcro.  I've used it to record death metal and black metal, just yesterday I finally swapped out the tube inside; I'd been using the stock tube without complaints for about 2 years. 

I'm slowly putting together a "Poverty Rack" rig as well.

PSA: If anyone wants a Sunn (to Doom with, or whatever) but doesn't want to break the bank don't turn your nose up at the Sunn Alphas, they're single channel amps but if you hit them with a boost or overdrive and crank the drive on the amp the distortion tone they create is quite similar to the far more sought after and thus far more expensive Sunn Beta Lead.


----------



## Shask (Jan 25, 2015)

steinmetzify said:


> Just had one pass through here. Didn't even try it and a buddy called dibs. Just handed it to him and told him to let me know if he hated it. Dude loves it and I'll never see it again lol.



Its been awhile, but I remember it was a pretty good pedal to add that Valvestate/8100 tone to a clean channel easily.

I think I liked the Gov'nor II better though. Not as much gain, but more of a "real" Marshall tone.


----------



## ridner (Jan 27, 2015)

poverty pedals


----------



## Axe Cop (Jan 27, 2015)

Ltd > pod xt live > reaper > free vsts > $100 sennheiser headphones.

I don't jam with anyone else but I miss having a nice tube amp. I also have a new baby so amps are out of the question. My next gear purchase will probably be a proper usb interface and a set of monitors.


----------



## BrutalExorcist (Jan 28, 2015)

Just upped the poverty factor of my rig. Powered up my Peavey Rockmaster pre again and ran it into my V-amp 3 (same settings). The Rockmaster with shipping and new tubes cost me probably shy of $300, combined with the V-amp's cost + shipping puts me around $400. That into a pair of computer speakers plays pretty phat for what it is.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 29, 2015)

ridner said:


> poverty pedals




LOVE the sound of some of the Joyo pedals.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 29, 2015)

Their Ultimate Drive OD kicks ass for what it costs.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Jan 30, 2015)

My low budget backup rig:


boss tu-2
Ibanez tubescreamer 808 reissue
AMT D2 preamp
Zoom Multistomp

Ashdown Little Giant 2x 500 watt bass head as power amp.

Hughes and Kettner Vortex 4x12 cab


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 30, 2015)

Able to actually play threw an amp again, copped an Ibanez FZ7 fuzz (ruuuuuulez btw!) today for a whopping $20.

Currently : Poopy ass Les Paul -> FZ7 -> Big Box RI Rat -> Fender Frontman 15B

Been craving a cheap but decent high gain solid state head for the occasional jams with my drummer friend. Been thinking Crate gx130c, Shockwave, older Randalls, etc. Any suggestions? Trying to keep it poverty level $


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 31, 2015)

monkeysuncle said:


> Able to actually play threw an amp again, copped an Ibanez FZ7 fuzz (ruuuuuulez btw!) today for a whopping $20.
> 
> Currently : Poopy ass Les Paul -> FZ7 -> Big Box RI Rat -> Fender Frontman 15B
> 
> Been craving a cheap but decent high gain solid state head for the occasional jams with my drummer friend. Been thinking Crate gx130c, Shockwave, older Randalls, etc. Any suggestions? Trying to keep it poverty level $



Older Randall's are good, buddy of mine just snagged and RH200 for $99 last week. The head version of the Peavey Bandit (the amp I used in the clip in the first post) is called a Peavey Supreme...the Bandit is my favorite poverty amp, and there are a few Supremes on GC used for between $99-$130. Sick SS grind tones out of those...throw a cheap OD in front and you got metal dude. Good luck and post up in here what you get!


----------



## Bearitone (Jan 31, 2015)

B-52 412 cabinets sound GREAT. I got mine for $100 on craigslist and it absolutely murdered my V30 loaded, Port City 212 that I spent close to $900 on. The Port City went up for sale immediately


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jan 31, 2015)

kindsage said:


> B-52 412 cabinets sound GREAT. I got mine for $100 on craigslist and it absolutely murdered my V30 loaded, Port City 212 that I spent close to $900 on. The Port City went up for sale immediately



Dude that's an awesome story. Just goes to show you can't account for taste, and sometimes for a certain person the cheaper option is really the better option.


----------



## AngryMcMuffin (Jan 31, 2015)

Not my only rig, and I'll get pictures up soonish.

But, I picked up a 50 watt Peavey Classic 2x12, one of the hybrid one's from the late 70s/early 80s. It had the original three button automix footswitch, and a speaker swap to seventy 80s. I'm running an Eno Effects rat clone into the front of it, for when I want more gain. And I've been playing my custom shop Washburn strat style that I got off Craigslist two or three years ago. The amp is staying at my friend's house because that's where his drums are. 

Prices are as follows: Amp, $129 at GC used section. Rat clone, $15 from a friend who didn't like it. Guitar, $75 from a guy on Craigslist who was sick of his daughter not playing it.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes. ^This is a poverty story I can get behind, dude. Good scores all around!


----------



## chassless (Feb 1, 2015)

wait... Custom Shop Washburn?


----------



## op1e (Feb 1, 2015)

My submission, under $450. And yes the AT cabs freakin rule.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Feb 1, 2015)

In dude.


----------



## AngryMcMuffin (Feb 2, 2015)

chassless said:


> wait... Custom Shop Washburn?



Yes, it looks like the cheap X10 Pro they made. Guy got it from a friend for his daughter and she used it like once ever. It's one of my two main electrics. I got it certified as a custom shop by a licensed Washburn dealer. Numbers on the headstock and bolt plate at the base of the neck don't lie. lol Also, either the pickups are overwound or it has pots that go to 120% volume, because it's pretty hot. Also, the two single coils, it's HSS, are reverse wound and has a slightly more Danelectro sound to them. It's really nice and has a thin neck, but not too thin.


----------



## p4vl (Feb 4, 2015)

spn_phoenix_92 said:


> I currently don't have a single amp so it's Guitar>Digitech Grunge>Audiobox



Good god, I bought the DOD Grunge before I knew any better. Even the Metal Zone is better than that thing.


----------



## chassless (Feb 4, 2015)

AngryMcMuffin said:


> Yes, it looks like the cheap X10 Pro they made. Guy got it from a friend for his daughter and she used it like once ever. It's one of my two main electrics. I got it certified as a custom shop by a licensed Washburn dealer.



well post pictures man! i'm really curious to see what such a guitar looks like


----------



## mrdm53 (Feb 5, 2015)

me? just a Cort X-6/Custom Syukey 7 > Digitech RP255 > Randall RG13 > 2i2 > Samson SR850

still awaiting for my 1st tube amp IRT studio, and my GAS is finally done! probably add some studio monitor and i think i don't need any gear anymore! i'm gonna use whatever i have to create music


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Feb 13, 2015)

It was almost 20 years ago so I listed my poverty rig incorrectly in my previous post

It actually went: headphone out of DOD 15watt amp via a 1/4" adapter so I could plug a Cassette Deck adapter cord into the amp and put the cassette into the Dual Cassette deck of the Electrohome stereo.

Press play on the cassette deck and ready to go 

What an Awesome tool this thing was before the widespread use of CD players.
I still use these to connect my laptop or ipod to my old truck's cassette deck.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 13, 2015)

kindsage said:


> B-52 412 cabinets sound GREAT. I got mine for $100 on craigslist and it absolutely murdered my V30 loaded, Port City 212 that I spent close to $900 on. The Port City went up for sale immediately



Daym. I loved the B52 AT412 cabs as well, they are loud and kinda full rangish, but once i heard a V30 loaded cab i was hooked!

EDIT: Right now I have their lower end Stealth series LG cab (not the v30 loaded one) and it even sounds pretty good. I used it for practice for awhile to cut down on transporting gear and it sounded surprisingly good - definitely different than the AT cab though Had nice midrange and rolled off highs..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 13, 2015)

You guys are making me want to try a B52 cab.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 6, 2015)

Bumping to say I picked up a Guitar Research 4x8 cab for $40!!

gonna get an Orange Micro Terror later in the month, and that, combined with the Boss SD-1 will be a $250 rig!


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 6, 2015)

That's the kinda shit we like to hear! Get your $250 RAGE on!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 16, 2015)

This thing kicks ass! I posted an NGD over here, go into more detail about how it sounds. The main signal chain as it stands for this is just guitar->Boss SD-1->ISP Decimator->Ibanez ES-2 Delay->Micro Terror->Guitar Research 4x8


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 16, 2015)

Dude hell yeah! And you did this for like $250?


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Mar 16, 2015)

Actually all said and done, the head, cab, a new tube, and a speaker cable came out to $217.96, after I traded in an old crappy bass combo amp I had! The original $250 estimate was just a stock micro terror, the cab, and an SD-1, but I already had the SD-1!! So for a solid Rock and 80s metal rig, $217 is not bad at all! Plus my 6505+ sounds FANTASTIC through that cab, so if something happens to the speaker in my combo, I have a backup!


----------



## GibsonVGuy (Mar 20, 2015)

Maybe this can be in?
Rivera K100 (factory gain and depth mods)- $500 Ebay
Peavey 4x12 from mid '80s? - $150 (maybe less?) from Guitar Center. Came with Celestion K85's.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 21, 2015)

You're pushing it dude.....





















Ok, you're in. Welcome to the poverty thread. Update with cheap .... as you get it!


----------



## p4vl (Mar 21, 2015)

It seems like a lot of stuff but I still manage to sound horrible:

Peavey XXX 120w 2x12 combo w/JJ E34L's
Ampeg 1x12 VL-503 w/GE 6550's (pretty sure the FX Loop is shot)

Both used as heads into Lopo 2x12 w/Eminence V128's.

Ibanez Prestige rg2550ex (eventually will have BKP C-Hawk and BG Bucker Dark neck when the pickups arrive)

Agile 3100-Wine Red Spalted w/BG Hellabucker & BG Bucker (The pickups have those 'bobbin toppers' because they were both creme and looked terrible in a red guitar; I mention this because I think bobbin toppers add to the whole 'poverty rig' thing)

Neither guitar is functioning, currently. Please help me I am going insane. 

Pedals (No chain): MI Audio Crunchbox, Arion Metal Master (I've been on a Mayhem kick lately so I finally broke down and bought this, nice and ugly), Boss HM-2, Bad Monkey, Hardwire OD, Way Huge Green Rhino, VFE Enterprise Phaser, Hardwire Chorus, Joyo Vintage OD/Ultimate Drive/Analog Delay, Danelectro Transparent OD v1, Guitar Fetish tuner (more poverty points).


----------



## Steinmetzify (Mar 21, 2015)

I think you made it in dude...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 12, 2016)

Necro:

Wanted to throw this in here for the sake of cheap recording...I recently discovered I could plug my Hotone Heart Attack directly into my interface and get some sick recorded Recto tones. 

This deserves to be in this thread. $100 amp that you can record with? It fits into the poverty category for sure.


----------



## kreaturesleeper (Dec 12, 2016)

I still have my old Peavey Envoy 110 knocking around. The distortion and reverb is so 80's sounding that I end up practicing on it every so often. Great little amp that I've had since I started and will probably never sell.


----------



## Spinedriver (Dec 13, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Necro:
> 
> Wanted to throw this in here for the sake of cheap recording...I recently discovered I could plug my Hotone Heart Attack directly into my interface and get some sick recorded Recto tones.
> 
> This deserves to be in this thread. $100 amp that you can record with? It fits into the poverty category for sure.



With recording interfaces becoming so popular over the last few years, it would be stupid of amp makers to NOT put a "DI Out" of some sort on the back of the amp. The biggest difference between them would be whether it has 'cabinet simulation' or not.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 13, 2016)

Does a pair of Zoom Multistomp pedals count?

Honestly these things are impressive for the price, especially when you pick them up for $50-70 used.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 13, 2016)

the Mesa 4x12 i got on a huge sale cuz the dude was moving. 
the top cab was a $100 Crate cab. swapped the speakers for WGS Veteran 30s (the Celestion v30 knockoffs)
and the 5153 50 watt is made possible because my friend is buying it from Sweetwater and letting me make his payments. i dont have enough credit lol

my old rig was super poverty.it was a Sennheiser Freeport Wireless>ENGL E530 pre>Peavey PV160 power>the Crate cab in the above pic. sounded pretty thin. no balls


----------



## Shask (Dec 13, 2016)

Backsnack said:


> Does a pair of Zoom Multistomp pedals count?
> 
> Honestly these things are impressive for the price, especially when you pick them up for $50-70 used.



I bought a G1on a few months ago. I haven't really messed with it much, but it is a pretty cool pedal. I think my biggest issue is how noisy it is with high gain settings. If I could figure out how to dial that out (if possible), then I could see it getting more use.


----------



## chassless (Dec 14, 2016)

Why are your cabs sideways Djimbo?


----------



## Great Satan (Dec 14, 2016)

I've got a Hugely poverty rig, and yet one that i don't feel could really be significantly improved just by throwing money at it.

First off guitars;
A jackson JS22-7 that i put a Blackout Retribution into the bridge, total cost around $300

Squier affinity with a single EVH frankenbucker in the bridge, cost around $150 total.

I've also got a bunch of other guitars, gibson lp, couple of fenders, gretsch, those two are still my favorites. They play well, stay in tune, sound perfect for what i was going for.

Signal chain;

Mixture of pedals (some cheap, some not) going into a Joyo Mjolnir i got for $300, into a 1x12 Hellatone speaker cab (i think was around 130 or so total).

The cheap pedals i use are a 2-3 boss pedals, a couple joyo pedals, a cheap tubescreamer (TS5) for boosts and a Behringer noise gate (keeps everything super quiet, amazingly).

The more expensive ones are a custom pant job DLSiii ($140 i think), a catalinbread RAH ($130 doesn't really work in my setup, needs a fender voiced clean with a bit of drive whereas the mjolnir clean channel is more flat and characterless, superb for high gain pedals though), an AMT R1 ($90 i think), AMT SS-22 ($120? Can't remember, i use it as a tube-power parametric eq on the clean channel with an extra ultra tight high gain channel).

Basically i'm getting my tones from various combinations of pedals (i run almost everything into the DLS set on lowest gain).
Why don't i sell all my pedals and buy something decent you say?...why would i 
Its a perfect setup to me; sounds great at any volume, records well, way much more control over your tone using various pedals than just guitar -> in etc.

About the only way i can see improving it is to get one of those clean fender-character sounding pedals (possibly AMT F1, catalinbread, tech 21 or a joyo clone) just for the RAH, though it does already sound good through the DLS.

Or possibly to get one of those new Ceriatone 2212 mini-jcm800's and use it much like i use the DLS, but i can't say i much like the idea of losing the level of tonal control i have over my sound with a clean-tube channel setup.
It'd probably be an improvement sound-wise, but may be only slight (dynamics would improve probably) and i'd have to mess with my whole setup then.

And a peavey bandit with a HM-2, just to run as a chainsaw in stereo


----------



## EmaDaCuz (Dec 14, 2016)

My current rig is embarrassing, but works quite well. With the exception of the guitars, which are not that cheap, I run

Boss TU-3 --> Blackstar HT Dual --> Digitech Studio Quad V2 --> EHX 22 Caliber --> Laney IRT 1x12 cab

The quiet rig is a cheap Focusrite iTrack Pocket into an iPad Air running Bias FX and Bias Amp.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 14, 2016)

TC PlolyTune > Dunlop 95Q > EHX Cock Fight > MXR Full Bore > Boss BD2 > TC Mojo > Behringer EQ > Behringer Noise Reducer > Behringer Vintage Delay > Boss CE5 > Behringer Echo Machine > Flux Effects Liquid Ambiance > Ditto Looper > THR10x 

All pedals play together nicely. Buying 4 Behringer pedals wasn't my proudest moment but each one performs flawlessly. I definitely don't care for the plastic housings but that's really my only reservation. I wouldn't want to gig with these but only due to the plastic... no other reason. They've proven reliable for at-home use. I had only planned to buy one ( The Vintage Delay) but after being so happy with it, I decided to get another... then another, etc. No need to change anything... It's not a very sexy chain but it works for me and all 4 Behringer pedals cost just under $125.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 14, 2016)

Great Satan said:


> And a peavey bandit with a HM-2, just to run as a chainsaw in stereo



Gotta love the Bandit for cheap fun man...how do you like that R1? Been thinking about trying one to compare to the Hotone for recorded Recto tones...



EmaDaCuz said:


> My current rig is embarrassing, but works quite well. With the exception of the guitars, which are not that cheap, I run
> 
> Boss TU-3 --> Blackstar HT Dual --> Digitech Studio Quad V2 --> EHX 22 Caliber --> Laney IRT 1x12 cab
> 
> The quiet rig is a cheap Focusrite iTrack Pocket into an iPad Air running Bias FX and Bias Amp.



Fvck a bunch of embarrassing, man. That's what this thread is FOR. I'd be a fan of this rig.



High Plains Drifter said:


> TC PlolyTune > Dunlop 95Q > EHX Cock Fight > MXR Full Bore > Boss BD2 > TC Mojo > Behringer EQ > Behringer Noise Reducer > Behringer Vintage Delay > Boss CE5 > Behringer Echo Machine > Flux Effects Liquid Ambiance > Ditto Looper > THR10x
> 
> All pedals play together nicely. Buying 4 Behringer pedals wasn't my proudest moment but each one performs flawlessly. I definitely don't care for the plastic housings but that's really my only reservation. I wouldn't want to gig with these but only due to the plastic... no other reason. They've proven reliable for at-home use. I had only planned to buy one ( The Vintage Delay) but after being so happy with it, I decided to get another... then another, etc. No need to change anything... It's not a very sexy chain but it works for me and all 4 Behringer pedals cost just under $125.



Dude this sounds badass...you got any clips using this setup? I'd be interested to hear it in action.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (Dec 14, 2016)

Damn... I posted for poverty points!! j/k. Thanks. The more I study and educate myself ( primarily here on SSO) the closer I am to recording some stuff. Since there's an overwhelming amount of info to heed, I'm just taking it all in before I decide the route that I want to go. 

But yea.. some pretty cool sounds are happening here... from brutal, to interesting, to ridiculously celestial. Genuinely happy with this chain finally. Just have to keep GAS in check lol.


----------



## Breeding The Spawn (Dec 14, 2016)

I run an 1x12 Ampeg SS70 combo and a GSP1101. Does everything I need it to do.


http://imgur.com/djVpIgy


----------



## Shask (Dec 14, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Gotta love the Bandit for cheap fun man...how do you like that R1? Been thinking about trying one to compare to the Hotone for recorded Recto tones...



Got ya thinking about it! 

Every time I get one of those Musicians Friend 17% coupons this week, I keep thinking about picking up a P2.....


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 15, 2016)

EmaDaCuz said:


> My current rig is embarrassing, but works quite well. With the exception of the guitars, which are not that cheap, I run
> 
> Boss TU-3 --> Blackstar HT Dual --> Digitech Studio Quad V2 --> EHX 22 Caliber --> Laney IRT 1x12 cab
> 
> The quiet rig is a cheap Focusrite iTrack Pocket into an iPad Air running Bias FX and Bias Amp.





Shask said:


> Got ya thinking about it!
> 
> Every time I get one of those Musicians Friend 17% coupons this week, I keep thinking about picking up a P2.....




Right there.....if you break out let me know sucker......we can switch if you want Scott.


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Dec 15, 2016)

chassless said:


> Why are your cabs sideways Djimbo?



wanted them stacked. like the sound and takes up less space. but both are angled and dont stack well otherwise. also kinda fills the room better. spreads nicely


----------



## Gravy Train (Dec 15, 2016)

Line 6 Spider 4 150 Watt combo w/ the shortboard pedal for switching channels  It does everything I need it to and more, so for now I am content with this humble little rig. I know almost everyone hates Line 6 Spider's, but I don't think they are as bad as they are made out to be.


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 15, 2016)

Bedroom/recording rig...

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Digitech/RP360-Guitar-Multi-Effects-Pedal.gc


x2
http://www.guitarcenter.com/Resident-Audio/Resident-Audio-NF50-Powered-Studio-Monitor.gc


----------



## Shask (Dec 15, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> Bedroom/recording rig...
> 
> http://www.guitarcenter.com/Digitech/RP360-Guitar-Multi-Effects-Pedal.gc
> 
> ...



How do you like that RP360? I have been curious about that newer pedal. Does it sound better than the RP500 / RP1000 / GSP1101? What about vs. things like a Line 6 HD, or Zoom stuff?


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 15, 2016)

Shask said:


> How do you like that RP360? I have been curious about that newer pedal. Does it sound better than the RP500 / RP1000 / GSP1101? What about vs. things like a Line 6 HD, or Zoom stuff?



It's the same DSP and modeling as the GSP1101, just not as robust. I like the PC interface better than the GSP though, more modern and on par with other companies offerings.

I think it's the best pedal for the money you can buy. You can use it as three stomp boxes, complete rig modeler, or USB recording interface. It's a metal housing, plenty of output options, and easy to use.

It's been my back up for all my rigs for a few years, and currently backs up my AX8 

Never liked Line 6 stuff, had a Zoom MS50G, and it was OK, the amp modeling was not so great.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Dec 15, 2016)

Djimbo said:


>



This reminds me of "im gonna Git You Sucka" where there's a bum begging for change, then drives off in a brand new mercedes.....you're doing pretty well for poverty!


----------



## Great Satan (Dec 15, 2016)

steinmetzify said:


> Gotta love the Bandit for cheap fun man...how do you like that R1? Been thinking about trying one to compare to the Hotone for recorded Recto tones...



I really dig it man its the only pedal i use on its own (without being chained with other pedals) that always sounds good nomatter what i plug into it.
Its the best sounding hi-gain pedal i got for single coils too, just using a stock Mim strat.


----------



## Shask (Dec 15, 2016)

vick1000 said:


> It's the same DSP and modeling as the GSP1101, just not as robust. I like the PC interface better than the GSP though, more modern and on par with other companies offerings.
> 
> I think it's the best pedal for the money you can buy. You can use it as three stomp boxes, complete rig modeler, or USB recording interface. It's a metal housing, plenty of output options, and easy to use.
> 
> ...


Cool. I think about picking one up from time to time. I think I just love cheap multieffects units  I almost got one a few months back, but got a Zoom g1on instead since it runs on batteries. It sounds pretty good (tweaked with tons of EQs that takes up all the slots), but can be noisy. I have not owned a modern Digitech unit, but always thought the RP1000 sounded pretty good in the store. Seemed to have a clearer, more hi-fi sound than Line 6, but generally more compressed in feel. How do you like it in comparison with your AX8?


----------



## randomas (Dec 17, 2016)

You guys really don't know what a poverty rig is ... 
Let me show you ...







This is what I was using at uni in dorms so as not to get kicked out, it actually sounds phenomenal for the money. I recently pulled it out of the unused gear box due to stringent noise constraints and it still ain't half bad ... The real limits are a really high noise floor and no usb. 
So I upgraded, I was hoping for a digitech rp360x, none came up used, I was about to get a boss me 80 (half heartedly) and then this turned up on the boards for a steal. Quick sound test with looper and included DM
Upgraded poverty rig:





Yes I am a cheap bastard ... 

Other solutions in the past were 
My laney L30R linebacker which was an amazing solid state amp from the 90s that I'm really sorry to have given away. What you see there are other infamous bits and bobs including the infamous MT2 (which can be great used judisciously) a few diy pedals, and my Chinese kit guitar (I am that cheap) that taught me a thing or 2 about luthiery. If you want to have a laugh this is a test of the guitar and the self made pedals, this is with everything (yes my impro sucks) 






I did eventually wisen up and built a valve amp really nice mad amp A15 incredible little thing and just used the 10" in a frontman 25r as a cab ... Clean sounds like this





And since I wasn't done yet I decided to mod the frontman amp by pulling the tl072 OP amps out and putting nicer burr browns in building enclosures for the lot ... Here they are sitting on top of each other. 





And that is how you do poverty rigs. 
I still haven't gotten round to build a cab for the 10" speaker, but I "built" a kid so that will have to wait ... Anyway all the cool stuff is now living on the dusty shelf and I'm using the zoom or spider IV75 through cans according to which room is available ... Ubi maior ...


----------



## vick1000 (Dec 17, 2016)

Shask said:


> Cool. I think about picking one up from time to time. I think I just love cheap multieffects units  I almost got one a few months back, but got a Zoom g1on instead since it runs on batteries. It sounds pretty good (tweaked with tons of EQs that takes up all the slots), but can be noisy. I have not owned a modern Digitech unit, but always thought the RP1000 sounded pretty good in the store. Seemed to have a clearer, more hi-fi sound than Line 6, but generally more compressed in feel. How do you like it in comparison with your AX8?



No comparison 

But it's on par with the GSP1101 and RP1000.


----------



## guidothepimmp (Dec 18, 2016)

Jees.. if some of the rigs in this thread are poverty rigs...


----------



## Steinmetzify (Dec 19, 2016)

guidothepimmp said:


> Jees.. if some of the rigs in this thread are poverty rigs...



Cmon man. If your main rig including guitar, good amp and decent pedalboard comes in at under $1.5-$2k you're probably doing ok. I know guys with $25,000 rigs. 

To some of us $500 and under IS a poverty rig.


----------



## Backsnack (Dec 19, 2016)

Djimbo said:


> the Mesa 4x12 i got on a huge sale cuz the dude was moving.
> the top cab was a $100 Crate cab. swapped the speakers for WGS Veteran 30s (the Celestion v30 knockoffs)
> and the 5153 50 watt is made possible because my friend is buying it from Sweetwater and letting me make his payments. i dont have enough credit lol
> 
> my old rig was super poverty.it was a Sennheiser Freeport Wireless>ENGL E530 pre>Peavey PV160 power>the Crate cab in the above pic. sounded pretty thin. no balls



2 4x12 cabs? That'll make the hair on your legs move a bit.


----------

